# creating a bettaworld



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

just wanted to share my enthusiasm about my new 250 liter (about 60 gallons)
tank. I have now decided to create a whole bettaworld, 5 females and on male.
Lots of plants, peat, fine sand and maybe some cardinal tetras and ****** loaches with them. I'm just so excited..
Do you have any tips for asian plants for me? I'm maybe changin the cardinals to rasboras to have a full asia-biotope.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Pretty sweet! :fun:


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Check out http://www.dennerle.de, they have some sweet set ups there complete with plant names and planting diagrams. The site is available in both english and german.

I'm planning on something similar in the future, however, NOT with splendens. To me that's still too risky, despite the size of the tank your planning to use. I know in Europe housing splendens in a harem-type setup is a common notion, but I still think it's gonna end in a mini-massacre in the long run, especially if the male breeds with one of the girls. That's why I would look into wild types for that setup if I were you. But, it's you're call.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I really haven't decided yet if I get a male or not.
I can stick with females also, we'll see.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I would stick with all females, but even they can seem to hate each other.


RC


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

In my 30 g I have 1 adult male, several adult females, and several juvenile of both sex. No problems. Also some dwarf rasboras and a group of albino corydoras. 
They get along just fine. The females tend to be mad at each other when one of them plans to spawn with the alpha male. But creating a current on the surface makes their spawning attempts go away and they all live in peace. I have aseparate spawning tank for the pairs I want to spawn together.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Sometimes keeping both sexes together seem to work out, but more often then not it ends with someone getting beat up. If they are from the same spawn and have never been seperated then they seem to get along with just a little fin nipping.


RC


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

usually the females in my lfs are from the same spawn.
Most females get along well if their tank is heavile planted, etc.
I'll post some pics when my project leapes to the next level!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

... And now I have taken the leap .
Here's some pics of the empty tank. I spent approximately 4 months on the plants, substrate and the bogwood. 

Now I have added 15 cardinal tetras(15 more coming soon), 4 female bettas and 1 kuhli loach(4 more coming soon.)
I'll be posting pics with the fish in a few hours.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, that is one well-planned project. Tank looks stellar!

Can you enlighten us plant geeks: what's the substrate? lighting? fertilization? CO2?

Thanks!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Well here's some overalls, I'll try to get some detailed pics from the bettas later. I Use DIY-fertilizers only, peat,no CO2 in this tank. 
The substrate is very fine sandblow-sand from the hardwarestore- I cleaned it thoroughly before adding it in.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

... and a few more


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

That is very beautiful. Good job!


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, I love that look! Congratulations on creating such a beautiful fish heaven. It's great eye candy for us humans too. ;-)


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

A bettaworld? that will soon become a bloodbath... no doubt :S


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

i have 2 female bettas in a 2 gallon tank and they love eachother (please dont lecture me)


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

If you didn't catch it chazwick, I've only got females


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I have to say that is by-far the most beautiful tank setup I have ever seen. But I would have to ask, wouldn't it be hard to clean?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you! No, it is not hard to clean. I have a dolphin external filter(316Gallon/h), and I do a 50% weekly water changes with additional peat and fertilizers. The sand bed doesn't need any vacuuming.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh, sorry, Osteoporoosi, didn't catch that 
I'd still keep an eye out though, some females have been known to turn on eachother after a few weeks, happened to many..


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Chazwich: You don't really have to worry about osteoporoosi not keeping an eye on her fish. She is very knowledgeable and experienced, probably more so then you are, no offense.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

That tank is beautiful. Lol, it makes mine look like I was a little kid designing it. Next time I get a tank, I'm going to fully landscape it instead of throwing in some anarchis, plastic cups and dishes, and calling it good...

Oh and don't worry about the plastic decorations, I swap them out frequently for different holidays. I'm about to get some halloween and thanksgiving plasticware. Funny part is, the fish love the plastic cups...they sleep in them in pairs.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

tell ya what..my 2 females are ok atm..they used to fight but are best of budys now


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Lydia said:


> Chazwich: You don't really have to worry about osteoporoosi not keeping an eye on her fish. She is very knowledgeable and experienced, probably more so then you are, no offense.


Even the most experianced fish keeper can have problems? You trying to say that just because somebody hasn't had problems before, they won't ever have them? :lol:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

No problems whatsoever- hopefully there won't be any  
I picked the females from the same spawn, I have heard that sisters are nicer to each other.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Depends on the fish, I had one male who was fine with several girlfriends and another one who was so horrible to them I had to remove him  Good luck with it all Osteoporoosi, looks great


----------



## amingra (Oct 2, 2005)

How can u have so many plants with no co2? I am new to the hobby and don't have any plants yet, but I was under the impression that co2 is needed for heavily planted tanks


----------



## amingra (Oct 2, 2005)

beautiful setup by the way. I'll never be that good. lol


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Depends on what plants you want to grow aminingra, and you could be that good, give yourself a chance, you're just starting out!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Well it really depends how heavily the tank is stocked- fish produce both nitrate and CO2, that are important for plants. Added CO2 isn't necessary, but I'm still going to try a DIY-system. Kinda wanting to make my swords blooming


----------



## amingra (Oct 2, 2005)

*diy*

I found an awesome co2 diy system. I might make it even though I have no use for it! http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html#3


----------



## amingra (Oct 2, 2005)

not being negative! just wanted to share it. this is a discussion board. lol


----------

